# Very easy slippers



## joyceann

My mother in law used to make these for her 4 sons every Christmas. I now have that honor. I am not sure where she got the pattern. If I know her, she saw some and wrote her own. It is at least 40 years old. It is very quick, I can make a pair a night. You use two strands of yarn. I like to mix up the colors and use the extra skeins. It takes two of the 3.5 oz (4ply) yarn to make a pair. They wash up really nice. These are her words. She died of pancreatic cancer about 8 years ago. I miss her everyday. She taught me to knit and crochet. 

Here is the pattern:
Slippers - Double Yarn #10 needles (takes almost skein of each color)

Cast on 68 --- Knit 12 rows

Knit 31, k2tog, Knit 2, k2tog, Knit 31

Repeat until 34 stitches remain

Knit 12 rows

Knit 2 rows increasing 3 stitches in each row

Bind off and sew up the sides.

Men size -- 68 stitches Women size -- 56 stitches

I hope you can understand her pattern. It makes perfect sense to me but I have made 50 to 60 pairs of these.


----------



## LadyBecket

Neat! I'll have to try these! Thank you for sharing your families heirloom pattern! That is how things are passed down and enjoyed by others!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Thank you so much for sharing these! I have been searching for a really easy first pair pattern. This looks like something I can actually do.

Putting these in my special file. 

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## Zara

Thanks for sharing. There are on my "to do" list!


----------



## HARRINGTON

Thank you for sharing this great ol' pattern. I too miss my relatives that have passed on and think of them daily. We are fortunate to have these vintage patterns to pass on. Going to print this one for future knitting. Thank you. Marie (Harrington) :-D


----------



## Jenna

ooh! Your slippers look very comfy and warm, thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you very much for this pattern.


----------



## RobynMay

YES! This is the best bedsock/slipper pattern there is! I make them for my boys too and for overseas charity too. My pattern came from my Aunty and is called 'Heather Shakespeare's bedsocks'. No idea who that is but I do love her pattern.


----------



## hen

Lovely pattern and quick too. Many thanks for putting it on KP for us


----------



## kiwi girl

Thanks for the pattern, I will be making some as soon as I finish knitting for my new grandbaby due in August


----------



## Grandma Jan

I made some almost identical to those a few months back for my grandaughter; got the pattern from Ravelry. She loves them!


----------



## jsprad

Do you think these could be knitted on dpn's? I dislike sewing up seams. J


----------



## jsprad

After looking more closely at your pattern instructions, I realize it would be difficult to knit these in the round, since it's done with a double strand. Thanks for the pattern. J


----------



## DeeDeeF

Lovely , warm two needle pattern - YIPPPEEEE& Thanks! If I might add a caution , please,don't forget some puff paint or med. melt hot glue dots on the bottoms to make them non-slip.


----------



## DonnieK

Thank you so much for sharing the memory of your Mother In Law with us and for sharing her pattern. It looks and sounds wonderfully easy. There will be some knitting under the tree at Christmas after all!


----------



## jennyb1

Thankyou for sharing the pattern. I am going to give it a go. Jenny xx


----------



## phoenix knitter

Me too. Tracey


----------



## CHinNWOH

The decrease area looks like stockinette but the written pattern has no purl rows. Do you alternate the knit decrease row with a purl row? If so, do you decrease on the purl row also?


----------



## ctcookie

Thank you so much for sharing your slipper pattern. I will definitely give them a try! How nice to hear about your precious relationship with your mother-in-law!


----------



## Zara

CHinNWOH said:


> The decrease area looks like stockinette but the written pattern has no purl rows. Do you alternate the knit decrease row with a purl row? If so, do you decrease on the purl row also?


I see what you mean. Looking more closely, it appears that maybe there should be purl rows too.


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks! Think I may make a few pairs for Christmas.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

very nice


----------



## kahuna

I have done this pattern for years and years! I usually do a rib stitch (k1,p1) for 12 rows at the top! Works really well and looks great too.


----------



## Jean K

I am going to try this pattern for my husband. They look great. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## fayelorraine

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jeanie L

My MIL got her pattern from a Mary Maxim kit..I have been making those slippers for years..They make a nice hostess gift..


----------



## Linda D.

Thank you for sharing. I am going to attempt make them for my family for each of their birthdays. You're awesome for sharing.


----------



## Karoy

Hmmm... sounds like a good way to use up some of the stash yarn. I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## sallyfreedom

joyceann, I love that pattern
looking at the pictures; don't you have to purl some rows ?


----------



## sallyfreedom

joyceann, I love that pattern
looking at the pictures; don't you have to purl some rows ?


----------



## Janibug

I was looking at the picture and I see stockinette stitch started after the 8 row of knit. Is this correct? or does it matter and I could just knit the whole slipper? Thank you for sharing the pattern. I will be trying this one.


----------



## Edith M

Love that pattern. I got it from a friend some years ago and make them evey year also. They are especially good for nursing home folks as they stay on so well, even in bed.


----------



## blavell

Thank you so much for this pattern. My mother used to knit these for us all the time. When she passed away I got all of her knitting supplies & patterns but, the pattern for these slippers were not among them. I figured she probably had the pattern in her head. Thanks again, I'll be making them for Christmas for sure.


----------



## julietremain

Joyceann......thank you for sharing this pattern....not only are they lovely and very useful but I really appreciate the link with the past....it really makes my day to discover a vintage pattern passed down as this one has been in your family....I will make them for my sons this Christmas!....every once in a while I happen onto a pattern...usually in a blog...that is vintage...interesting and definately worth saving and sharing!
julie


----------



## JennaO

I have been making these also, with all sorts of yarn combinations and they are beautiful! I also detest seams and do work these on circs - only seam I have is the bottom which I do w/ the long tail. No muss, no fuss!

LOVE this forum. I've learned so much. These slippers finally encouraged me to register!


----------



## Grammy Toni

I'm waiting to hear about the purl section also. These look so nice and cozy.


----------



## wittless knitter

what would be the pattern row where the k2tog starts when casting on 56 stitches (women_ thanks.


----------



## gottastch

Joyceann - my mom used to make slippers like this too; I wish I had her instructions...thank you for sharing yours! My mom has been gone almost 2 years now. She was very sick at the end and couldn't get better so I couldn't wish for her to try to stay but still makes me sad that she is not here to call on the phone or go to see and to ask questions about canning, relatives, etc.  

I will give your pattern a try...I like that it is knit on just two needles. I think the other posters are right, after knitting the 12 rows, for the bottom, the K31, K2tog are done that way on the knit (right side) but are purled on the wrong side until the desired number of stitches have been reached; please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Many thanks again for sharing!!!

Kathy


----------



## jemima

Thanks for the pattern.They look cosy.


----------



## karla knoll

Thank you I will get a few of these done for x-mas. How nice to have such regard for your mother-in-law.


----------



## shelindo

Bookmarked!


----------



## Janeway

Question? On the K 31, K 2 tog, K 2, K 2 tog, K 31, how do you knit 31 at beg of each row as you are decreasing each row until 34 stitches remain.

Want to make these, but need pattern clearer please. I have made these years ago, but cannot find the pattern,

Thanks for posting the pattern and for the fond memories of your mother-in-law as most of our elders are gone and we must replace them to pass down things to our children/grandchildren. JW


----------



## GLG

I'd love to try this pattern, my DD has been on to me for a pr of slippers.
What sizes would fit a women's slipper. Could you tell me what the decreases etc. would be for the womens slipper. (numbers)
What brand of yarn do you use for these?

Thank you,
anxious, and ready to start!

GLG


----------



## Janeway

Don't know how but found pattern for these slippers as there is also a purl row as pattern listed indicated all knit.

Here goes:

2 skeins 4-ply handknitting yarn.
Knitting needles 10 1/2 (US)
Gauge: 6 1/2 = 1 inch
Small (7 1/2") cast on 52 stitches
Medium (9") Cast on 58 stitches
Large (10") cast on 66 stitches

Working with 2 strands of yarn, cast on desired number of stitches.

Bottom: K 8, (10,10) rows in garter st.

Upper: To start shaping, K 23, (26, 30) P 2 tog. Place marker, K 2, place marker, P 2 tog, k 23, (26, 30) stitches to end of row.

Next Row: P 22, (25,29) sts, K 2 tog, move marker, P 2, move marker K 2 tog, P 22 (25, 29) sts to end of row.

Repeat last 2 rows, decreasing before and after the markers until 26, (28,30) sts remain on needle. 

DO NOT dec on last Purl row.

Top band: Knit 6 rows, making 3 ridges of garter sts. 

Bind off loosely.

Finishing: Sew bottom and back edges tog so the seam is flat.

Hope this makes sense as this is a GREAT pattern.

Thanks again for posting your version as my pattern is from The Large Pring Needlecraft Book by Mildred Graves Ryan. I bought the book at a garage sale for 50 cents. 

If anyone finds a mistake please PM me and I will reply with corrections. Sometimes my fingers enjoys making their own words! JW


----------



## ewdawson

After the first 12 rows it appears to be a stockingknit stitch but you do not mention purling back, when you are shaping the body of the slipper. If you always knit you would have a garter stitch or am I missing something? ewdawson


----------



## krankymax

I love the colors, thank you for the pattern. I'm into easy these days. lol


----------



## mochamarie

Thanks for sharing your wonderful pattern! I'm in the process of knitting slippers and caps for the troops overseas and will try this pattern tonight! Bless you and yes, it's not unusual to miss a loved one every day. We're so much richer having known that person. Hugs from Minnesota!


----------



## JoyceLofton

phoenix knitter said:


> Me too. Tracey


Me, too!


----------



## Nana5

joyceann...thank you so much for sharing your mother-in-law's pattern, a way of paying it forward for her. Love the pattern, can't wait to try it as I have 5 grands, 1 greatgrand! So, in addition to what I already have done and planned for Christmas this year, I plan on including a pair of these......and I will retell your story in triubute to her.......I had my very best friend pass away of that dreadful cancer over 5 years ago and I still miss her every single day, so I know how you feel....her favorite saying is on my profile! She gave me a card over 30 years ago that had that quote on it, I hung it on my fridge until it was so yellowed, but couldn't bare to part with it so I framed the inside of the card and to this day it hangs in my kitchen.....to appreciate each day, but allow yourself to remember the past...hugs to you


----------



## debch

Great slippers & I bookmarked so I can make these. Thanks for sharing the pattern! P.S. Yours came out really cute!


----------



## onegrannygoose

We used to make these for the home bound One year we as a group made 300 and then we stopped I don't know why and in mean time I lost the pattern. Thank you for the post I guess I will try to introduce it again and maybe we can make a few hundred more for this Chistmas. Happy Knitting


----------



## onegrannygoose

One other thing the bottom is slippery I used a non stick spray on the bottom.


----------



## Momma Osa

Thanks. Everyone lately is asking me if I know how to make slippers. Funny, considering we're have 90=100+ weather here in Chicago! I am definitely going to make these.

Momma Osa


----------



## Zara

onegrannygoose said:


> One other thing the bottom is slippery I used a non stick spray on the bottom.


I have never heard of that before, does it work well. I expect you would have to spray after each wash?


----------



## knittingnut214

kahuna said:


> I have done this pattern for years and years! I usually do a rib stitch (k1,p1) for 12 rows at the top! Works really well and looks great too.


I made slippers last year for my family...I like the looks of this pattern...question...does anyone worry about them slipping on vinyl/wooden floors and if so, what do you use on the bottom?


----------



## joyceann

Yes I purl every other row. Mom did them both ways. I just prefer to purl and knit,

Thanks for the kind words.

Joyce


----------



## joyceann

They do slip. We add puffy paint to the bottom. You can but it at craft stores.

Joyce


----------



## joyceann

Yes I do just like you said. Mom did them both ways. I just happen to like this way better.

Joyce


----------



## joyceann

Yes I do just like you said. Mom did them both ways. I just happen to like this way better.

Joyce


----------



## hand-maeven

These look fun and easy. Thanks so much for the pattern, and the story about your love for your mother-in-law. I believe that this is one of the ways that we live on in life. I imagine there are many more lovely memories of her, as well as those we all have of the people that inspire us in our lives. I have a good idea for some of my holiday gifts now!


----------



## Angelbeader

Try on a loom, it works great!

Mari


----------



## maude

In the picture, it looks like the decreasing part is in stockinette. Do you decrease on the purl rows too?


----------



## frazzledbird

my mom also made these slippers for my kids. I can make them in my sleep. Instead of 68 we do 62 and knit for 16 rows and then the same but only have 30 left on needle. My mom hosted a reuion for my dad's WWII shipmates two years ago and we made thirty pair for those who were able to attend. It is a great pattern. I have doubled the bottom and singled the top section. Also I have done a knit 2 purl two for the top so there will be no need for buttons. I added two on each end to it so it would stretch over the foot. I used different size needles to make them smaller or larger. Just nice to see that other knitters like them too.


----------



## JennaO

Using circs, I also shaped the "sole" so it is a bit tapered and not square. I like a big cuff so I do k1, p1 ribbing for 7" then fold over. Soon as I figure it out I'll post a pic.


----------



## Janeway

I posted the knit/purl directions on page 3 of this topic. If you want them to look like the picture, use that pattern on page 3. Thanks JW


----------



## phoenix knitter

Thanks to you all....I'll be trying these for my 19yo son who hates to wear "proper" slippers, but hates having cold feet......go figure?? Kids ya gotta love 'em


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

These look great! thanks for sharing a heritage pattern.

Question: on the The increase row...do you increase at both ends and the middle or??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the pattern. I WILL make these.


----------



## KnitnPearl

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I love patterns that have a special history. My mom was like that she would see something and then just write up the pattern! Thanks again.


----------



## Hannelore

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I have been looking for an easy slipper pattern for me to make for myself. I did have one before, but can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Anitabee

Thanks for posting this pattern. I have put it in a word document.


----------



## ihmacs

So very kind of you to share - it's also wonderful that a tradition is carried on. Thank you for your kindness. Selma


----------



## Mumah

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern ,it could well become a favorite of mine :thumbup:


----------



## braidy

These are lovely... thank you.


----------



## 3mom

i


----------



## Waterford Girl

Thanks for the pattern. Will set a side so I can make these in time for winter here


----------



## Susan1284

It would appear from the picture that the rows after the first 12 knitted rows are Knit one row and pearl one row. My question is do you decrease on each row no matter if it is knit or pearl?


----------



## GLG

Hi, I'm interested in making slippers for my kids. What can I put on the bottoms, so that they don't slide around on the wood floors?

Thank you for the pattern......

GLG


----------



## 3mom

I have heard that silicone caulking if put on, smoothed out thin, and left to dry, will work. but I've never tried it. I'm sure some of these ladies will know.


----------



## ihmacs

Can you repeat the pattern please?? - I started it but erased the instructions and don't know if you knit the row after the first decrease or decrease on both sides/ Thanks
Selma


----------



## Topsy

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I made a pair of slippers over this pattern for myself years ago, lost the slippers and couldn't find my pattern. Now I'm good to go!


----------



## ihmacs

Still no answer to my question. - can u repeat the pattern for the easy slippers that take 68 cast on for men or 56 for women as well as the adjustment for women Selma
Thanks


----------



## phoenix knitter

Puffy paint works well to make things anti-slip....used to put it on the soles of the kids socks when they were small :thumbup:


----------



## kayaker

I love your pattern but have a question. How do you get the stockinette stitch without perl rows in there somewhere? I made one slipper and perled between every decrease row but the slipper seems to be too big? Thanks for your help!


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO

THANKS FOR SHARING. SOLVES MY PROBLEM WHAT TO KNIT FOR SIL, GS, GSIL, AND SEVERAL FRIENDS. I CAN'T AFFORD BIG GIFTS, BUT DO WANT TO GIVE SOMETHING USEFUL. ALSO APPRECIATE THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO USE YARN FROM MY STASH THAT IS NOT ENOUGH FOR A BIGGER PROJECT. I HAD A PATTERN FOR KNITTED SLIPPERS YEARS AGO, BUT WITH SEVERAL MOVES AND MANY YEARS GONE BY, THERE IS NOT MUCH HOPE OF FINDING IT. THANKS AGAIN. CONNIE


----------



## karen7

Puffy paint works real well of the bottom of the feet!


GLG said:


> Hi, I'm interested in making slippers for my kids. What can I put on the bottoms, so that they don't slide around on the wood floors?
> 
> Thank you for the pattern......
> 
> GLG


----------



## karen7

I believe this is the pattern I was searching for. Thank you. And in the meantime, I found another pattern that I really really like.


joyceann said:


> My mother in law used to make these for her 4 sons every Christmas. I now have that honor. I am not sure where she got the pattern. If I know her, she saw some and wrote her own. It is at least 40 years old. It is very quick, I can make a pair a night. You use two strands of yarn. I like to mix up the colors and use the extra skeins. It takes two of the 3.5 oz (4ply) yarn to make a pair. They wash up really nice. These are her words. She died of pancreatic cancer about 8 years ago. I miss her everyday. She taught me to knit and crochet.
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> Slippers - Double Yarn #10 needles (takes almost skein of each color)
> 
> Cast on 68 --- Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 31, k2tog, Knit 2, k2tog, Knit 31
> 
> Repeat until 34 stitches remain
> 
> Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 2 rows increasing 3 stitches in each row
> 
> Bind off and sew up the sides.
> 
> Men size -- 68 stitches Women size -- 56 stitches
> 
> I hope you can understand her pattern. It makes perfect sense to me but I have made 50 to 60 pairs of these.


----------



## Lindylou22

These look nice and easy! Thanks.


----------



## Ani

Hi, help!. If you are knitting the ladies size casting on 56 stitches and have knitted 12 rows. On the next row how many stitches do yo knit before knit 2 tog.? Then it's repeat until 34 stitches remain, how may should remain in ladies size.? Sorry if this is obvious to everyone but I am quite new to knitting and would love to make these slippers for a church charity.
Kind regards
Anu


----------



## julietremain

I too would like to know more about the stitch count for the womens size....thank you..
julie


----------



## nanax3

I WILL MAKE THESE IN A LADIES SIZE FIRST .THANKS FOR SHAREING


----------



## Crafty Gardener

Thanks for the pattern. I've saved it and added it to my ever growing list of projects to do. I'll never be bored with this long list.


----------



## kknit

Great--these are definitely going to be part of my gift giving!


----------



## Patternblogs

Thanks for sharing. I started on a pair last night.


----------



## Tammy

I'm going to try these thank you so much for sharing your pattern  maybe they'll all get them for christmas lol ...


----------



## Two Rivers Julie

Ok, this is my first reply ever in a site like this. I am replying to the second version: so, the pattern starts with the bottom of the slippers?


----------



## camogirl61

I will have to try these. They look so comfortable. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Thanks for sharing! I am looking fast and slipper patterns for Christmas gifts and charity knitting.


----------



## mtnmama67

Slipper pictures look great! Just what I've been looking for to knit for family gifts!
Am not sure about yarn/gauge?Is the 4 ply mentioned the English 4 ply,which is quite thin,or the American worsted? Cannot visualize a gauge of 6 1/2 st = 1 in on size 10 or 10 1/2 US knitting needles.
Would appriciate feedback..would like to start these today-going to MD appointment this afternoon,usually wait for an hour! <G>

Sandra


----------



## mtnmama67

Would really appreciate someone helping me wiwh the stitch gauge...am I missing something that I don't realize?

Again,looking at the yarn/stitch gauge - doesn't make sense..please help me.Would really like to knit these slippers!

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## mtnmama67

RE:Corrrect needle/stitch gauge for slippers?Hmm...no one out there? Or am I not asking a clear question? Please help!

Sandra


----------



## Zara

I used 2 strands of the Worsted weight Red Heart and used a size 6 mm needle, knitted both strands together. Hope that helps!


----------



## mtnmama67

ZARA - Thanks so much! Appreciate your help!That can't possibly create a stitch gauge of 6 1/2 st / in per the 2nd pattern on this site..but will sure give it a try this evening!

sandra


----------



## Louey48

Thank you for sharing I'm going make some for my family.
I make slippers but they are differnt.
Cheers Norma


----------



## Louey48

Thanks for the Pattern I'm ging to give it a go and such a lovely memory for your Mother In Law and sharing with us


----------



## retirednelda

Isn`t it nice to know that you have remembered her in this way and introduced all of us to her thru her knitting.... all of us will think of her when making these Thanks so much for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylann4557

Janeway.......
thank you for adding your pattern too as yours gives the numbers for each size and I tried 3 times to figure it out but failed miserably!!! lolol never was good at math!! so thank you too

And to Joyceann...
I loved your story and thank the good lord your MIL passed it on to you and you shared it with Us here in KP!!!

thanks to you both!!!


----------



## smallfry10

oh thanks you soo soo very much for shareing your 
 families heirloom as a lot of people do not like letting the cat out of the bag about there families heirlooma so all i can to you my love is God Bless you and i big thank you love janice from australia


----------



## sewcrafty

What a wonderful legacy , she left behind her

thank you for shearing your pattern here

I shall certainly use it for the yearly , pink slipper project ,

and another one here in the UK


----------



## msscrappyr

Thank you for sharing such a special "recipe". I am new to knitting and this is one pattern I know I can do. I am going to get started on my slippers today.


----------



## sharon05676

Thanks for sharing! They look warm and cozy.


----------



## jersgran

Thanks for the pattern. I have made these for years for preemies, and have tried many times to make them bigger. Have given up in frustration. Truly appreciate the pattern.


----------



## Tammy

Thank you so much for this pattern I have cast on a pair winters coming and I keep slippers on my feet I'll see how many I can make for family members. Happy holidays and I will remember to put hot glue dots or puff paint on the bottoms so no slipping. I'm using pink and black lol can't wait to see how they turn out thanks again


----------



## Tammy

I figured up for ladies it would be knit 25 then K2TOG K2 K2TOG then the knit 25 on the other end cause that equals 56 I hope I"m right cause thats how I'm gonna do it LOL


----------



## Tammy

Hello everyone I have all but finished the slippers my daughter loves them I had her try on the first one and she has claimed them lol she never says much about my knitted stuff but she wants these. Heres what I did I cast on 56 stitches for the womens I followed the pattern when I got to the decrease row silly me decreased both sides LOL like I decreased a row then turned and decreased the same on the other side till I had the right ammount then I just followed the pattern to the end of the row hope this makes sense lol I did a knit 2 purl 2 for the last 12 rows so now I have to make another pair for myself LOL happy knitting I enjoyed making these very much thank you for posting the pattern happy holidays.


----------



## redcaboose1708

Looks like an AWESOME PATTERN, one I am going to try as soon as get the last dishcloth done ( today ! ) thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## redcaboose1708

Great tip about the puff paint or the glue dots on the bottom of the slippers.
I have also purchased the material ( it's like a thin rubber...that's not what it's called ...) like what's on the Footie pajamas for babies and toddlers ( well, adults too, I purchase a new set of footie pj's for myself each year ! They are only out at Christmas time in stores,although I have seen where you can purchase them online as well.

Again, thanks for the tip !


----------



## joyceann

Sure -- just go to the Search at the top of this page. Type in Very Easy Slippers. Look for the one with the picture. You will see the pattern right there. IF not, Pm me and I will type it up especially for you.

Joyce


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir

I absolutely LOVE these slippers -- but I use mine as bedsocks. With fibromyalgia, I don't sleep well and if my feet are cold -- well, I just don't get to sleep at all. Makes a long night. 

My dear friend Henya has this pattern on her blog, too -- something like ChickenStitches. She's in Israel and if anybody would like to pray for her and her family's safety, I'd consider it a personal favor. They live IN the area where the fighting is. They have 10 children (yeah, 10, not a typo) and she took the time to knit a pair of these for ME!!

What's nice abut these - if that you don't wind up losing them during the night when you flip over and readjust in bed. They stay ON your feet and yes, they are nice and warm. 

Like others have said -- it's an old pattern that has somehow surfaced in several parts of the world at the same time. Just goes to show how small this world is getting to be, with the magic of the internet. 

Thanks for posting it here -- nice clear directions!

Warm hugs and woofs, 

Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## glacy1

Angelbeader said:


> Try on a loom, it works great!
> 
> Mari


How do you do this one a loom?


----------



## sage river

i`m going to give them a go aswell :lol:


----------



## JoyceLofton

3mom said:


> I have heard that silicone caulking if put on, smoothed out thin, and left to dry, will work. but I've never tried it. I'm sure some of these ladies will know.


I tried a silicon caulking on a swatch of felted fabric before actually putting it on my felted slippers. Thought it sounded like a great idea, but I could pick it right off. Maybe it would work on non felted slippers but not my felted. I use puff paint. I'm wondering if there is something better.


----------



## Melina2

Thanks for sharing. I'll have to give these a try.


----------



## Tammy

I need to start another pair to my daughter wants them to fit tighter so less cast ons than 56 I'm thinking 50 as yarn stretches... good luck


----------



## Swan Song

This is so fun! I have copied the 2 patterns and all of the helpful tips and hints from all of you lovely knitters. I feel confident I can forge ahead on these just as soon as I finish Christmas Mittens. Thank you for the patterns, tips and the stories too. All of this makes for deeply rich knitting.


----------



## StitchedUp

This pattern looks identical done on dpns if anyone would be interested
http://www.needlebeetle.com/free/aadb.html


----------



## StitchedUp

And here is the 2 needle pattern complete with construction photographs. thanks for posting the original pattern, I have the yarn waiting! Best wishes to all who knit them up.

http://www.greasy.com/nittineedles/bootee_slippers_free_pattern.html#.UM8Qqbb8q9E


----------



## Merrilee Johnson

LadyBecket said:


> Neat! I'll have to try these! Thank you for sharing your families heirloom pattern! That is how things are passed down and enjoyed by others!


Thank you for the pattern for Very easy slippers. They will be perfect for a gift for my husband!! :0)


----------



## Merrilee Johnson

Joyce:

How do you increase on the rows? Do you yarn over? I guess I am not sure how I would make an increase. Plase advise. Thank you.


----------



## joyceann

I am not sure of your question. If you mean at the top, I just knit the first stitch twice. once in the front of the stitch ( don't move the stitch off the needle) and then once in the back of the stitch. I do this at the beginning, at the middle and then in the last stitch. That will give you 3 stitches spaced evenly across the row. Does this help? If not send me another question, I will try to explain it to you,


Joyce


----------



## rpforrest

joyce, the picture of the slippers look garter and stocking stitch pattern. Is that right. Also i cannot work out the amount of stitches you should have left after descreasing in the ladies size. You start with 56sts. Could you help me please as the pattern does not say aboiut the ladies. Rita Forrest. [email protected]


----------



## rpforrest

joyce,could you please let me know jow many stitches there should be left after decreasing the ladies size with 56 sts. thank you, rita


----------



## ruths

Don't laugh at me, but how do u increase by 3 in the last 2 knit rows??? Thanks


----------



## millonthefloss

Nice pattern, but I have long feet, can I make slippers longer?


----------



## joyceann

Yes you can my husband wears a size 12. I start with 80 stitches. You can start with any number as long as it is an even number of stitches

Joyce


----------



## Knitish

Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## toknitornot

I would like to try this pattern. What cast on do you use?


----------



## joyceann

Hi

I am not sure of your question.... Do you mean how many ? Or like English or continental ? I don ' t know the style. I use the first finger and thumb. When I am done I have the cast on and the first row done. Does that help? If not ask me some more.


Joyce


----------



## joyceann

You are very welcome !


----------



## toknitornot

What I meant was long tail? Cable cast on? Figure eight?


----------



## joyceann

Yes that is what I do. I leave about 10 inches and use it to sew the edge up.

Have fun! 

Let me know if you have more questions

Joyce


----------



## toknitornot

Thanks!


----------



## I Knit and Make Jam

I will think of you and your mother-in-law every time I make these, and I plan to make several&#127802;


----------



## Polperro

Thankyou for sharing I knit lots of bootees and slippers and sox and will definitely try this pattern it looks great.


----------



## mtnmama67

Polperro said:


> Thankyou for sharing I knit lots of bootees and slippers and sox and will definitely try this pattern it looks great.


I agree! Thanks from Colorado! <G>


----------



## grandma63

On these easy slippers, after you knit the first 12 rows and then knit 31,k2 tog. k2, k2tog,knit 31, it says keep going until you have 34 stitches remaining? what do I do on the second row, knit how many? I am probably complicating this, I know. HELP..


----------



## grandma63

wittless knitter said:


> what would be the pattern row where the k2tog starts when casting on 56 stitches (women_ thanks.


----------



## AlanaBlakely

This pattern needs to be corrected. Please. It will notwork if knitted exactly as instructed. Would someone please work out the instruction numbers from k31 k2 k2tog k31 as you would not have the same amount of stitches on each decrease row.

My math is awful....


----------



## joyceann

The pattern should say -- K31, K2 tog, K2, K2 tog, K31. I usually use a piece of scrap yarn around the K2. I can go faster because I know where the K2tog will be. 

I hope this helps. Thanks for asking.

Joyce


----------



## grandma63

Hi Joyce...just when I thought I figured it out, I read the above. What I did after the first 12 knit rows, I switched to stockinette stiches and every row I just decreased the outer knit stitches by two until I was left with the total stitches required. Then I knit the next 12, next 2 increase rows, and bind off. 
Maybe that is wrong but the look beautiful.
P.S. I decreased each row by 2 because I figured I was losing 2 stitches each row by knitting 2 tog. twice.


----------



## grandma63

Joyce..when I just read what I said I realized that my statement is not quite correct. I decreased the start and end knit stitches by one each end because I figured that would make up for the 2 stitches decreased by knitting two together twice in the middle.

Are we making something very simple more complicated? SORRY.


----------



## joyceann

It sounds like you did a great job! Why not post a picture? I would love to see them.

Joyce


----------



## Marileen

Thank you very much for the pattern.Am quite happy with it. Hahahah I always have cold feet, but that will be soon though. Look up beautiful wool in my closet today and then start! NICE!


----------



## joyceann

Thank you. Glad you like the pattern

Have fun!

Joyce


----------



## KnitterNatalie

joyceann said:


> My mother in law used to make these for her 4 sons every Christmas. I now have that honor. I am not sure where she got the pattern. If I know her, she saw some and wrote her own. It is at least 40 years old. It is very quick, I can make a pair a night. You use two strands of yarn. I like to mix up the colors and use the extra skeins. It takes two of the 3.5 oz (4ply) yarn to make a pair. They wash up really nice. These are her words. She died of pancreatic cancer about 8 years ago. I miss her everyday. She taught me to knit and crochet.
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> Slippers - Double Yarn #10 needles (takes almost skein of each color)
> 
> Cast on 68 --- Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 31, k2tog, Knit 2, k2tog, Knit 31
> 
> Repeat until 34 stitches remain
> 
> Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 2 rows increasing 3 stitches in each row
> 
> Bind off and sew up the sides.
> 
> Men size -- 68 stitches Women size -- 56 stitches
> 
> I hope you can understand her pattern. It makes perfect sense to me but I have made 50 to 60 pairs of these.


These look wonderful! Thanks for sharing the pattern, and the pictures!!


----------



## joyceann

You are very welcome!


----------



## mtnmama67

Janeway said:


> Don't know how but found pattern for these slippers as there is also a purl row as pattern listed indicated all knit.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 2 skeins 4-ply handknitting yarn.
> Knitting needles 10 1/2 (US)
> Gauge: 6 1/2 = 1 inch
> Small (7 1/2") cast on 52 stitches
> Medium (9") Cast on 58 stitches
> Large (10") cast on 66 stitches
> 
> Working with 2 strands of yarn, cast on desired number of stitches.
> 
> Bottom: K 8, (10,10) rows in garter st.
> 
> Upper: To start shaping, K 23, (26, 30) P 2 tog. Place marker, K 2, place marker, P 2 tog, k 23, (26, 30) stitches to end of row.
> 
> Next Row: P 22, (25,29) sts, K 2 tog, move marker, P 2, move marker K 2 tog, P 22 (25, 29) sts to end of row.
> 
> Repeat last 2 rows, decreasing before and after the markers until 26, (28,30) sts remain on needle.
> 
> DO NOT dec on last Purl row.
> 
> Top band: Knit 6 rows, making 3 ridges of garter sts.
> 
> Bind off loosely.
> 
> Finishing: Sew bottom and back edges tog so the seam is flat.
> 
> Hope this makes sense as this is a GREAT pattern.
> 
> Thanks again for posting your version as my pattern is from The Large Pring Needlecraft Book by Mildred Graves Ryan. I bought the book at a garage sale for 50 cents.
> 
> If anyone finds a mistake please PM me and I will reply with corrections. Sometimes my fingers enjoys making their own words! JW


Would love to knit these but how can you get the mentioned gauge of 6.5 in with doubled 4 ply yarn on 10.5 ( US ) needles? Unless the 4 ply yarn mentioned is the English 4 ply yarn.Just can't visualize this gauge..what am I overlooking?

Thanks for your feedback,want to get started on these for family Christmas presents!


----------



## estaboca

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. Have lots of odds n' ends to use up. Thank you.


----------



## jersgran

thanx for the pattern. I have made hundreds of these for preemies. Not talented enough to enlarge them for adults. Really appreciate it. I would knit them for the "immobile" nursing home patents so there is no concern about slipping.


----------



## puppe5

I have this pattern since the mid 60'. Someone brought it to work & everybody copied it, we called it "Russian Booties". Actually my pattern has a button/buttonhole at the top. In recent years I have adapted the sizes for infant booties to extra large. The slippery part has always been a problem is taken care of with thepuff paint.


----------



## Catherine42

Thank you so much for sharing this with us! I will do a pair this weekend.


----------



## NewYorkBarb

I have had this slipper pattern since the early 70's. Very simple and easy to
understand and knit. Have made many pair over the years and I did one pair for myself but made the top part longer to go up leg more


----------



## mtnmama67

NewYorkBarb said:


> I have had this slipper pattern since the early 70's. Very simple and easy to
> understand and knit. Have made many pair over the years and I did one pair for myself but made the top part longer to go up leg more


Could you please let me know the yarn,size of needles and stitch gauge you are getting? Have previously asked this question..but no one has replied.

just can't visualize 2 strands of worsted/4 ply on 10-10.5 needles getting a gauge of 6-6.5 st to the in. !! What am I overlooking? Please help..would really like to knit these slippers for my family.Thanks in advance!


----------



## joyceann

Try and not pay attention to the gauge. I just knit with 2 strands for a size medium. I change the size needles and number of stitches to change the size. Just be sure to start with an even number of stitches.


Have fun. Ask more questions if you need too. I am happy to answer your questions.

Joyce


----------



## mtnmama67

joyceann said:


> Try and not pay attention to the gauge. I just knit with 2 strands for a size medium. I change the size needles and number of stitches to change the size. Just be sure to start with an even number of stitches.
> 
> Have fun. Ask more questions if you need too. I am happy to answer your questions.
> 
> Joyce


Thanks Joyce!

Done with outside chores-think I'll grab some needles and yarn and get started!


----------



## knitterlin

My husband will love these! Thanks.


----------



## Catnmoe

These are next on my list thanks


----------



## olithia

Nice pattern. Thanks for posting. &#9829;


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Thanks for posting this. I made these for the last two Christmases and everyone loves them, I made 8 pair this past one. I love making them and think I'll make some just to have on hand because people love them so and make a wonderful gifts. Thanks again, you've made a lot of people happy, including some very young folk (in their early 20's) who requested them this year!


----------



## joyceann

You made my whole week. thank you so much for the kind comments. My mother in law would have been so happy. I too made many pairs of slippers. I bought the "team color" yarn from Redheart and made them to match the person's favorite team. It was a big hit. I also, make some to keep on hand. It makes a nice quick gift. try making them smaller with baby yarn. They really come out cute.

Thanks again.

Joyce


----------



## peggy1212

they look very pretty. I am going to knit them. what size are they? does double yarn mean knitting worsted? thanks Peggy


----------



## peggy1212

Oops goofed read to size at the end of directions sorry they look great. Guess this is what happens when you are 70!!


----------



## joyceann

You are only as old as you feel. I am looking at60 next year. Very worried about that.

Enjoy the pattern. Post a picture or let me know haw it turns out.

Joyce


----------



## Nanimal

Ani said:


> Hi, help!. If you are knitting the ladies size casting on 56 stitches and have knitted 12 rows. On the next row how many stitches do yo knit before knit 2 tog.? Then it's repeat until 34 stitches remain, how may should remain in ladies size.? Sorry if this is obvious to everyone but I am quite new to knitting and would love to make these slippers for a church charity.
> Kind regards
> Anu


I'm making the ladies size...
for the men it says to 'k31, k2tog, k2, k2tog, k31 and repeat until there are 34 left on needle
with the ladies size it would be k25, k2tog, k2, k2tog, k25 until there are 28 st left on needle. (your k2 tog decreases will be the middle 6 stitches of the knit row) and work in stockinette stitch

Row 13: Knit 25, k2tog, k2, k2tog, knit 25
Row 15: Knit 24
Row 17 Knit 23
Row 19 Knit 22
Row 21 Knit 21
Row 23 knit 20
Row 25 Knit 19
Row 27 Knit 18
Row 29 Knit 17
Row 31 Knit 15
Row 33 Knit 14

and so on and so on until 28 stitches remain on needle


----------



## joyceann

Nanimal is correct. I am glad you are making the pattern. Make some ahead for next year. Secretaries and teachers love them! Lol

Joyce


----------



## Nanimal

joyceann said:


> Nanimal is correct. I am glad you are making the pattern. Make some ahead for next year. Secretaries and teachers love them! Lol
> 
> Joyce


I worked it out as I was knitting it. I have some dazzleaire I was looking to knit up and this is perfect

Thanks for posting the pattern

I think I will do the rib knit cuff as one of the dear ladies here suggested


----------



## loyette

thanks for the pattern been looking for patter


----------



## WaterFall

good.


----------



## WaterFall

Do they need stitching at the end.


----------



## joyceann

Yes you have to sew the back and along the bottom of the slipper. I use a slip stitch to avoid a ridge on the bottom. Some people don't like to walk on the ridge.

Stay warm

Joyce


----------



## elaine_1

never knitted slippers before so these should be a fun start, they look super cumfy.


----------



## Janeway

To everyone, I have made these for over 60 years & will type in the correct pattern.

Slipper Socks

Sizes: Small 7.5" (medium 9", large 10")

Materials: 2 skeins of 4-ply hand knitting yarn.

Tools: size 10.5 knitting needles & tapestry needle.

Gage: 6.5 sts = 1 inch

Working with 2 strands of yarn, cast on 52 (58, 66) stitches

Bottom: Knit 8 (10, 10) rows in garter stitch. (knit each row)

Upper: to start shaping, Knit 23, (26, 30), purl 2 together, place marker, knit 2, place marker, P 2 tog, K 23 (26, 30) sts to end of row.

Next Row: p 22 (5, 29) sts, K2 tog, move marker, P 2, move marker, K 2 tog, P 22 (25, 29) sts to end

Repeat last 2 rows decreasing before & after the markers until 26 (28, 30) sts remain on needle. 

Do not decrease on last P row.

Top Band: K 6 rows, making 3 ridges of garter sts.

Bing off loosely.

Finishing: Sew bottom & back edges together so the seam is flat.

Hope this is typo free as as in a rush. Email me if you do not understand.


----------



## sallyhutchison

thanks, i'm going to make them right now


----------



## Janeway

Here is a picture of what they look like as I enjoy seeing what what I'm knitting.


----------



## joyceann

Very nice!!!!! You do great work. I love the colors! Keep up the good work!

Joyce


----------



## NewYorkBarb

I have done many of this pattern I got it back in the 70's Also have done the child size in this pattern. Thinking next time I do the slippers I would like to add a non skid to the bottoms.


----------



## TennKnitter

Gotta try these


----------



## jberg

Hello. I am supposed to have some slippers done for a church project that meets this week! Yikes! Over the summer I have made a total of 0 pairs. This pattern might be my salvation. I have made oodles of these in a baby size and I actually have that pattern marked as "THE Booties." Thanks for the adult version. Now off to knit all weekend. Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## joyceann

I could make a pair a night with this pattern. Good luck! I know you can do it!

Joyce


----------



## Annekeetje

Thank you, they look very warm


----------



## joyceann

That they are. The guys like them in their football team colors . I make a lot of red and gray for Ohio state. 
Also my picture shows knitting one row and purling the next row. You can also knit all the rows. It is just a matter of what you like.

Enjoy and let me know if you have any problems.

Joyce


----------



## rosanna067

I think even I as a novice can have a go at these. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## sandj

Cool! May have to try thise. I think I could even to it!


----------



## cascavella

Thanks for this easy and quick pattern!


----------



## joyceann

You are very welcome. I recently sold 3 pairs for $10 each. The money went to buy fresh meat for the local food bank. I was so pleased.

Keep knitting
Joyce


----------



## tinkercat

:thumbup:


----------



## pink knitter

Great!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinkercat

:-D


----------



## britmaid

joyceann said:


> My mother in law used to make these for her 4 sons every Christmas. I now have that honor. I am not sure where she got the pattern. If I know her, she saw some and wrote her own. It is at least 40 years old. It is very quick, I can make a pair a night. You use two strands of yarn. I like to mix up the colors and use the extra skeins. It takes two of the 3.5 oz (4ply) yarn to make a pair. They wash up really nice. These are her words. She died of pancreatic cancer about 8 years ago. I miss her everyday. She taught me to knit and crochet.
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> Slippers - Double Yarn #10 needles (takes almost skein of each color)
> 
> Cast on 68 --- Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 31, k2tog, Knit 2, k2tog, Knit 31
> 
> Repeat until 34 stitches remain
> 
> Knit 12 rows
> 
> Knit 2 rows increasing 3 stitches in each row
> 
> Bind off and sew up the sides.
> 
> Men size -- 68 stitches Women size -- 56 stitches
> 
> I hope you can understand her pattern. It makes perfect sense to me but I have made 50 to 60 pairs of these.


well thanks to you at least 3 of my xmas gift problems are about to be solved thankyou


----------



## 133163

I printed this pattern and the picture. Thanks for this. I will post a picture if mine turn out. They look wonderful. I like the higher ankle.


----------



## Louette

CHinNWOH said:


> The decrease area looks like stockinette but the written pattern has no purl rows. Do you alternate the knit decrease row with a purl row? If so, do you decrease on the purl row also?


Great question. I was wondering too.


----------



## joyceann

Hello:
To answer your question....yes I alternate with a purl row. Also I do decrease on that purl row. My mother in law did make them knitting every row. It gave them a different look. Either way works. I am glad you like the pattern.

Joyce


----------



## Laniebp

They look like they would come up around the ankle better. The only ones I have knitted that would be similar are Granny's slippers and they only come to the ankle. I will have to give these a try........thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Hands2Help

StitchedUp said:


> This pattern looks identical done on dpns if anyone would be interested
> http://www.needlebeetle.com/free/aadb.html


Oh! Thank you so much! I love these slippers and was thinking that I would not attempt them because of all the seaming! I absolutely hate seaming......try always to knit in-the-round &/or top-down for that reason! Now I'm so excited that I CAN knit these after all, thanks to you!  :thumbup:


----------



## innycc

going to try these thanks


----------



## aussiebead

Thanks for sharing
Will have a go when I finish my socks


----------



## Jean K

This looks like the perfect pattern for my husband. Looks like he will be getting a pair for Christmas. Thank you very much.


----------



## joyceann

You are welcome . My husband loves his.


----------



## camogirl61

I made me several pair when you listed the pattern and I am still wearing them. I put 2 strips of non-skid rug "stuff" and it works great and washable. I put them in a fabric zip bag to wash. Homemade bag is better and cheaper. Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## joyceann

You are so welcome! You made my day. I am glad someone can use the pattern. Good idea with the rug stuff. I am going to try that.

Joyce


----------



## lins

camogirl61 said:


> I made me several pair when you listed the pattern and I am still wearing them. I put 2 strips of non-skid rug "stuff" and it works great and washable. I put them in a fabric zip bag to wash. Homemade bag is better and cheaper. Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


Hi, what is rug stuff? Thanks.


----------



## joyceann

I think it is like the rubberized shelf liner cut into strips and
Knitted with the yarn on the first 3 to 4 rows. Could also use the stuff used when hooking rugs. This is available at a fabric store.... Like JoAnns. I am not sure exactly what she meant. That is as close as I could come. You can PM her and see what she says.

Hope this helps,
Joyce


----------



## lins

joyceann said:


> I think it is like the rubberized shelf liner cut into strips and
> Knitted with the yarn on the first 3 to 4 rows. Could also use the stuff used when hooking rugs. This is available at a fabric store.... Like JoAnns. I am not sure exactly what she meant. That is as close as I could come. You can PM her and see what she says.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Joyce


Thank-you very much, Joyce. 
Yes, it does help. I think I have some around here, somewhere.


----------



## Mirror

Nice.


----------



## kknit

Thank you for sharing!! My grandmother used to make these for all of us, I have misplaced the pattern, so thank you again--I will carry on the family tradition!! Christmas knitting here I come!!


----------



## joyceann

I am so glad. We just came back from a trip through your state. We went to see Carhenge. That was so neat!


----------



## Sand101

I love the look of them and will be making some for Christmas. Thank you for the pattern God Bless


----------



## joyceann

Glad you like them. The pattern is a big seller at craft shows.
Your welcome.

Joyce


----------



## diobsession

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## joyceann

You are very welcome

Joyce


----------



## justinjared

thank you. I have copied the pattern.


----------



## kjcipswich

This pattern looked familiar, I think someone alone the way called them "Dorm" slippers. My apologies if someone already said this. I do not read every post. Thanks for the photo and pattern.


----------



## joyceann

No Problem --- I have seen many variations of this pattern. I am just glad people can use it.
Joyce


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you for sharing a family heirloom. :sm24:


----------



## pemstags

thankyou 
Pat


----------



## arkynana

Love seeing these again... I started making these over 5o years ago (Wow, is that possible???). It was one of my first 4-H Club knitting projects. :sm24:


----------



## joyceann

Good to hear. We still make them . Now thanks to this site people all over the world are making them. Mind boggling.....
Joyce


----------



## yona

Love it. Thank you very much for this pattern.


----------



## haveaheart

This doesn't make sense to me. Please be more specific about each row. Thanks


----------



## haveaheart

I do not understand this pattern.


----------



## haveaheart

Can you make this pattern easier to understand?


----------



## joyceann

Sure...i can try. The picture shows 1 row knitted and the next row purled. Is that where you are having a problem? You can knit each row. Just make sure you decrease( knit 2 together) on each side of the marked 2 center stitches. Does this help? If not send me more messages. I am happy to help.

Joyce


----------



## castonkid

I have a bulky machine...would like to use that....is there a machine knitter who could turn this pattern into a Brother 260 pattern? Hope so!! Thanks, C.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you


----------



## grammemaggie

Thanks for sharing a treasure! Maggie


----------



## joyceann

You are very welcome!


----------



## Never give up

Sorry for your loss and thank you for the pattern. I need easy patterns to do since I can't ask my mother anymore for help,
who also taught me.


----------



## castonkid

Have been machine knitting for many years, will get out my needles now ! This is something I think would be easy to hand knit. At 85, mach.knitting is getting a little hard to do. Thanks for pattern. C


----------

